# Hot beach volleyball by Pentax Fa* 80-200mm f2.8



## roentarre

She was really full on with good speed in deed!


Here is the gallery for frozen motion action

Themes Of Time - Photography Flashes


----------



## johngpt

Can't believe no one's commented yet.

Nicely done. Perfect DoF.


----------



## Ejazzle

thats a sexy shot


----------

